# CO2 System



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Just curious if anyone has ever used this before? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

very interesting. I'll be in the market for a co2 system soon. never seen this one but I will definitely research more into it. although im leaning towards a conventional ph controlled tank system. excellent post chuck hope someone replys with experience of using this


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

im not trying it im a bit sceptical, sounds like it could work but i dont think it will in practice


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

It seems sketchy, I couldnt find anything from google about this company or even the product on any other fish site.
@edcal
I plan to go with a ph controlled system also, but this mechanism seems interesting and I wanted to know of others if any experience. 
I plan to get this ph controller, http://www.automatedaquariums.com/mw_s122.htm , to go along of course with a co2 canister, and so on. 
Is this what you were thinking too?


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

Chuck I spoke to a few people that has heard of the Excel CO2 system. They say that it is in deed a new item on the market and that it does work. pros and cons: Pros, no need to refill. Con, low co2 output and not adjustable like conventional co2 bottle systems. I got a 90 gallon planted tank so im going to need a bottle setup









The PH controller im getting is the Milwaukee(same one you posted). Im still undecided on the type of difusser. I want something quiet and stealthy.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

edcal
A diffuser doesn't have to be put in the tank does it? You could put it in a sump, right? I dont want to have a diffuser taking up space in my tank.


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

BigChuckP said:


> edcal
> A diffuser doesn't have to be put in the tank does it? You could put it in a sump, right? I dont want to have a diffuser taking up space in my tank.
> [snapback]1098918[/snapback]​


yeah, a difuser can be located in the sump. unfortunately i am sump-less so i gotta look for a good un-sightly diffuser


----------

